
WannaCry Ransomware decrypts Taiwanese netizen's computer due to his low income - monpetitjules
http://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3161826
======
ominous
> "if you indeed liked something about ThunderCrypt and would like to donate"
> ~ in their reply

What? The owner of the ransomware is asking for donations?

This is hard to parse.

